# Valid Reasons For Divorce



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for views and opinions as when friends and family ask you why you divorced they simply do not want a 1 sentence answer and grill you till you tell them the main issues. I found the more you tell them the less they believe you and think that’s is not a valid reason for divorce and say well every couple goes through that. They seem to see it as criminal you have divorced rather than making your life and future better. 

My reasons where lack of respect, her view on people and life in the UK compared to her own country, money and her not telling me the truth regarding her health. Surely, this must be enough for people to realise that it was necessary? 

The way most of them act is like I divorced due to her being a stone overweight or her buying a red car over blue or leaving the toilet seat up all the time! 

What do people want to hear from us divorcees that she/he was a murderer or something to convince them?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I dunno.

"for better or worse" means just that. If there are issues, you try to work them out.

My dealbreakers are cheating and abuse.

However, if you feel good about your divorce, then good for you.


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont feel I have lost anything I dont have kids or heavy mortgage/loans etc. 

I guess divorce is never seem as a solution rather than a problem.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, then it worked out for the best, I guess.

Even without my children and house, a divorce from my husband would make me very sad and emotional.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

braveheart2009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for views and opinions as when friends and family ask you why you divorced they simply do not want a 1 sentence answer and grill you till you tell them the main issues. I found the more you tell them the less they believe you and think that’s is not a valid reason for divorce and say well every couple goes through that. They seem to see it as criminal you have divorced rather than making your life and future better.
> 
> ...


You sound somewhat like my x wife. She divorced me after 18 years, and some of the reasons she gave was that I didn't like to get out and do anything anymore, we didn't communicate, etc. She thought people would eat that up but discovered that people look at her like she's an idiot when she tells them why she divorced me.

You didn't expand on your situation, but i think it depends on personal situations too. One thing that made people think my wife was such a nut was because we had been married 18 years and had 2 younger kids. Most people thought that should have deserved some effort. 

I always though cheating or abuse were certainly deal breakers, but anything else should be worked out. But that's just me.


----------

